# Star Wars: The Last Jedi



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Anyone excited to see it? I really enjoyed The Force Awakens and I'd like to get out with the kids to see this one. They showed all the previous ones on the tele over the past two months or so, probably building up to this new one, and I've caught some of them. It got me a little fired up.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Senior's Day Monday December 8th, matinee 2:00 pm. I'm on a self-imposed media ban/black-out. I think I've seen Force Awakens 8 times in the last almost two years. And read the novel. I bought my grand-daughter Forces of Destiny Rey and Leia actions figures and a Golden book Star Wars Heroes and Villains for Xmas. Yes,... I am one of them.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Boss is taking us to see it on Friday as it has become tradition to see the new Star Wars movie for our department Christmas get together.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I have friends who bought tickets in advance, I'm planning to go see it next week.

If I see spoilers online I'm going to be so mad.


----------



## JHall55 (Dec 6, 2016)

I’m a giant Star Wars nerd. To say I’m excited to see it would be a massive understatement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I actually didn't like Force Awakens very much. It was nice to see a new Star Wars film but aside from the acting and effects, it wasn't a stellar movie by any stretch. Rogue One was absolutely fantastic. Probably my favorite Star Wars film overall.

Seeing Last Jedi this weekend with the staff. Not going to lie, the previews have me a little hyped. Apparently we are to expect a big twist, as was in Empire. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I think i have watched one trailer. I more or less avoid them when Im interested in the movie.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Somehow I haven't seen any trailers yet so looking forward to the movie, but some time next week after the initial hype.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Seeing it Saturday morning with Maggs' office.

Been a huge fan since the first star cruiser crossed the screen.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

The Force Awakens was excellent except for the broody teenager, he can go away. Almost as bad as Episode II’s broody teenager.

I loved Rogue One.

I should be seeing the new one in the week after Christmas.

I’ve seen a few commercials with ships flying around and one with the ground cracking, that second one has a little too much information. I can hardly wait.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Sometime the silliest things amuse me, enjoy


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Very excited...Its become a New Years Eve tradition to go see a Star Wars movie with our kid (this will be the 3rd one for her).


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeah, my family is in...thanks to my son. My wife is more into it than I am. I enjoyed the last one, since it finally explained why anyone would build anything that would explode from a single shot.

Has any one watched the 300 or so episodes of that animated star wars show that actually adheres to the movie plots and fills in a lot of blanks during the entire clone wars?

If you haven't, you're not a real fan. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Has any one watched the 300 or so episodes of that animated star wars show that actually adheres to the movie plots and fills in a lot of blanks during the entire clone wars?
> 
> If you haven't, you're not a real fan.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


My son was a huge fan of the Clone Wars series so I saw a few of them and they were well done. I believe that we have them all on DVD.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Scottone said:


> My son was a huge fan of the Clone Wars series so I saw a few of them and they were well done. I believe that we have them all on DVD.


That's good enough for me. You're in the club.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

If anyone spoils this film for me, they will truly feel the power of the dark side.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I was a huge fan as a kid, into my teens. Had the action figures, a few ships, etc... even a Read-A-Long 45. Saw all three originals in theaters when they came out, then the 90's re-dos (in theaters) before the release of Episode's I, II, & III, but I have lost some of my vigor for them. _Phantom_ was a massive disappointment, so I didn't bother with _Attack of the Clones_ until _Revenge of the Sith_ came out and looked so good. Haven't seen _Rouge One_, but I did see _The Force Awakens_. I will definitely see this new one in theaters though.

Up till recently, I had a boss who was Star Wars crazy!!! It made it's way into meetings, he had Star Wars Lego on his desk, he'd shoot little Storm Trooper rockets at us during presentations... he was awful! That certainly left me wanting to separate from the franchise. I'd go into his office to discuss a large client that wanted to walk, and he'd derail the conversation to "Have you seen Rogue One yet?".... "ugh.... no...". "Well you should, it really fills in some blanks left between Episode III and IV". "Great, I'll do that, and so I'll just let this $3000.00/week customer out of their contract too?"

It will be nice to have an interest again.

EDIT: and today I watched _Rogue One_. Great movie! I wish I had enough time to watch _A New Hope_ right after, but I will re-watch soon!


----------



## murraythek (Jun 1, 2013)

I have tickets for this Saturday and my 6 year old cant wait. Guess it will have to be a social media blackout until then.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

It hits today... TV ads are already pushing: "Don't let anyone spoil it for you, see it now!"

Back when I was a kid, someone ruined _Empire_ while I rode innocently on the school bus. I will have to be diligent to avoid spoilers for this. I'm not on Facebook, Twitter, or any other Social Media, so I'm good there. I work from a home office, so no water cooler mishaps... still, I should go this weekend to be safe.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

My son is more pumped than ever (we go on saturday). He just won a contest and received a Star Wars trunk with more toys in it than any normal kid would get for christmas.

He was also asked in for a radio interview:


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

a couple people I know panned it...I'm still looking forward to it though.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Considering VII was a remake of IV, and was quite successful, I would guess the writing is one the wall (or would that be in the script) for SW VIII. This will probably just be a remake of V. Why invest anything extra if the audience has already shown what they will accept?

I don't care about spoilers. Not being that much of a SW fan, I will rent this in a couple months or wait for it on the movie channel.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2017)

Can't wait for a low grade cam version.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Saw it at 9:25am yesterday.
No spoilers.
Just magic.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

bzrkrage said:


> Saw it at 9:25am yesterday.
> No spoilers.
> Just magic.


I'm going in a couple of hours. And then I drive to Welland to grab my Morris amp....it's going to be a good day.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

adcandour said:


> I'm going in a couple of hours. And then I drive to Welland to grab my Morris amp....it's going to be a good day.


Dude! Day and a half! Will wait for a NAD post for more info.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> Considering VII was a remake of IV, and was quite successful, I would guess the writing is one the wall (or would that be in the script) for SW VIII. This will probably just be a remake of V. Why invest anything extra if the audience has already shown what they will accept?
> 
> I don't care about spoilers. Not being that much of a SW fan, I will rent this in a couple months or wait for it on the movie channel.


Disney will churn these out very 12-24 months, you can take that to the bank.
And why not? The movie industry is so stale and derivative lately with all the reboots and other trash (CHIPS and Baywatch movies??????) that it's a prime opportunity to tell a "new" story that resonates with young and old alike.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2017)

Cam versions are out. I don't watch cams, but some people do.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Player99 said:


> Cam versions are out. I don't watch cams, but some people do.


Ya, it's silly for this kind of movie...so much is lost.
But it's fine for when the wife want to watch the latest Reese Witherspoon/Jennifer Anniston formulaic tripe.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2017)

Diablo said:


> Ya, it's silly for this kind of movie...so much is lost.
> But it's fine for when the wife want to watch the latest Reese Witherspoon/Jennifer Anniston formulaic tripe.


How dare you call Reese Witherspoon and Jennifer Anniston formulaic tripe.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Player99 said:


> How dare you call Reese Witherspoon and Jennifer Anniston formulaic tripe.


That's me....brazen and edgy.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I rarely share my opinion about movies, but this one? Ugh....

Don't worry. No spoilers here. Brief thoughts:

*THE GOOD*
- Cinematography. It was certainly nice to look at. Beautifully shot.
- Special effects. Goes without saying. Big budget Disney movie? You know what to expect going in.
- Good acting. I was surprised and impressed with some of the acting by a couple of the characters. Sadly, I feel it was hindered by the awful writing (mentioned below).
- Humour. There were some great laugh out loud moments.
*
THE BAD*
- Horrible plot with even worse subplots. I can't stress this enough. The plot is absolutely dreadful.
- Unnecessary characters. They and the subplots surrounding them could have been removed from the movie entirely with no consequence. All it would have done is shorten the movie (which would have been nice actually).
- Missed opportunities. SO many of them.
- Pacing. They tried to cram WAY too much into this movie. As such, it moves very slowly._ <-That's a joke by the way. If you see the movie, you'll understand. _
- Tone shifting. As a result of the above, the tone shifts on a whim from tense, to humorous, to nostalgic, to philosophical, to political, etc.
- Blatant social agenda. I honestly don't mind when movies have a social message. In fact, I like it if it's done well (even if I disagree with the message). But in this case, it's done very poorly and very obviously.
- Humour. Despite a few well time jokes that landed well, much of the humour in this movie is not only out of place but very out of character.

I could go on and on about specifics, but I don't want to spoil the movie for people who might want to see it and who might actually enjoy it. I didn't like Force Awakens that much, but I gave this one a chance anyways. Kylo Ren's quote from the trailer (so, not a spoiler) is obviously Disney's attitude towards Star Wars, "*Let the past die.* Kill it."

Mark Hamill did an interview around the time of Force Awakens where he compared the new Star Wars films to the Transformers series. Essentially saying they're not good movies, but people will go see them and they will make the studio a lot of money. It turns out, he was right.

This movie (and probably future movies in the series) are clearly just a political and merchandising tool for Disney. Kudos to them for their success. But, they won't be getting any more of my money (not that it will hurt them at all, but it sounds like a nice dramatic sentence to end this on).


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2017)

I too found it 'meh' compared to the hype.
Kids may be disappointed with too much talk and not enough action.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

> ....I could go on and on about specifics, but I don't want to spoil the movie for people who might want to see it and who might actually enjoy it. I didn't like Force Awakens that much, but I gave this one a chance anyways. Kylo Ren's quote from the trailer (so, not a spoiler) is obviously Disney's attitude towards Star Wars, "*Let the past die.* Kill it."...


Interesting...I wonder if someone that liked FA, might be more likely to enjoy this one?
Havent seen this one yet, but I liked the past 2 movies.
In truth I didn't think the 3 before them were that bad as many made them out to be. At the same time, I would also say I think the original 3 are over-glorified in spite of some real flaws. ie they aren't as perfect as theyre often made out to be.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

adcandour said:


> My son is more pumped than ever (we go on saturday). He just won a contest and received a Star Wars trunk with more toys in it than any normal kid would get for christmas.
> 
> He was also asked in for a radio interview:
> 
> View attachment 150449


"He's a little short for a stormtrooper"


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

jbealsmusic said:


> I rarely share my opinion about movies, but this one? Ugh....
> 
> Don't worry. No spoilers here. Brief thoughts:
> 
> ...


Well said. I agree. So many things that needed changing/refinement/omission. 20 minutes on a laptop and I could have made it monumental ....................


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm a pretty big original trilogy Star Wars fan and went to the theatre for the Force Awakens and Rogue One. Having said that, I'm done with the new stuff. Ill wait til I can Netflix the new films from here on out and probably watch them while I'm cleaning the house as background. I like seeing the Star Wars universe in high def with brilliant special effects but the stories just arent doing it for me anymore. I'm also not a fan of the CGI faces for dead actors when there are probably enough young actors who look close enough to Cushing or Carrie Fisher to pop some makeup on and make them act. It's cheap and lame and takes me right out of the movie. Joseph Gordon Levitt sold a pretty good Bruce Willis in Lopper with acting and some makeup and it impressed me. I can't believe that there isn't one up and coming actor who looks enough like Carrie Fischer or Cushing to pull it off.
The fact that Disney just bought Fox to me isn't good news either. Now we will have years and years of watered down Alien and Predator movies, maybe a Rocky Horror reboot or some Simpsons movie nonsense.
The thing the movie industry has clearly forgot is how out of left field and original all these properties were at the time. Star Wars was a fluke, nobody thought it was gonna be what it became at the time. Alien was a weird slow burn with a female protagonist at a time that it could have made the movie into a box office disaster. The shark in Jaws didn't work properly and that made the whole movie what it is. I hate to sound jaded but this new stuff is paint by numbers bullshit. Is it good? Yeah it is. Is it exciting? Takes any risks? Builds a good enough world and story by trying new things that it becomes a modern classic? To me, no. I remember being drawn in by new worlds and experiences when I went to the movies. The original Predator or Alien or Jaws or Terminator werent good cause they were action packed eye candy. It was good cause we had never seen these things before. The concepts and design of the creatures and worlds were new territory and it hooked us. Now all we get is a "next gen graphics" version of tired old concepts.
Rant done. Sorry if I offended anyone but for me this is how I feel


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2017)

I agree with that assessment.
The last (original) movie I saw in a theater was 'South Park: Bigger, Longer, & Uncut'.


----------



## murraythek (Jun 1, 2013)

What a letdown. They had an opportunity to trim this film up and make a real statement, but in the end they just blew it.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

To be honest, I'm kind of surprised by the (generally) positive things people have had to say about The Force Awakens and Rogue One. I didn't really like either of them. I'll assume, based on previous comments, that spending $50 to take my kids to see this one would be better spent elsewhere.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

JBFairthorne said:


> To be honest, I'm kind of surprised by the (generally) positive things people have had to say about The Force Awakens and Rogue One. I didn't really like either of them. I'll assume, based on previous comments, that spending $50 to take my kids to see this one would be better spent elsewhere.


If you didn't like Force Awakens or Rogue One, you definitely won't like this one.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I think my expectations were too high for this one. I liked rogue one and FA, this one just had too many plot holes to ignore. Maybe JJ Abrams can get things back on track with the next one.


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I agree with that assessment.
> The last (original) movie I saw in a theater was 'South Park: Bigger, Longer, & Uncut'.[/QUOT


I'm still seeing some new and interesing stuff but it's all indie horror and VOD movies that I have to really seek out. None of that stuff has the financial backing to really get it out and into theaters on a wide scale. Every once in a while we get an interesting theatrical wide release film. My fear is that this latest disney buyout is going to flood the mainstream market with even more reboots and prequels for the forseeable future, maybe decades. The new original properties won't have any room to grow and become what they could be while we are all stuck in this nostalgia cycle.
I love Jaws. When in get a Jaws itch I put the movie on and enjoy. I've never wished I could go to the theater and shell out upwards of 16 bucks to see a remake with Fassbender as Brody or Paul Giamatti as Hooper. If anything I wish they would actually put some of these older films back on the big screen. It would cost them next to nothing and I'm sure seats would be filled. It would also kill some time so they don't have to pump out so many movies right after another. I think part of the problem with how sub par some really expensive movie franchises have been lately is how fast they seem to be pushing them out. I bet at the end of the day the writing staff gets the least amount of time.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I have to get this off my chest, so please indulge me.

Why do ppl have such a problem with Disney owning the Star Wars franchise?

Did Disney casually kill off interesting, but entirely undeveloped darker characters unceremoniously like Darth Maul and Boba Fett but similarly
 piss away 40min of a movie so we could watch a nonsensical and meaningless dragged-on scene of a cherubic 10 yr old pod-racing "slave" who gets to build his own race space ships and robots in his spare time when he isn't, err...slaving?​Did Disney piss away half a movie with midgets in cuddly tiny little bear costumes?
Did Disney make one of the franchises key characters have the same voice and about as much visual realism as Grover from Sesame Street (hint: Yoda!)?
Did Disney think audiences were so stupid they could make a 10 yr age difference between Anakin and Padme disappear between movies to fit in with the storyline of a romance?
Did Disney give us Jar-Jar Binks?
Did Disney show us how easy it is to go from not being in the military at the start of a movie to a decorated General by the end of it?
Did Disney decide that the best all purpose armored vehicle in deep snow and dense rain forest is a giant long legged metal camel?
Did Disney give us essentially 3 movies where the whole point was to blow up a death star (oooh sorry, in the last one they changed the name from "Death Star" to "Star Killer", just to mix things up a bit.)?
Oh, and while on the topic of the brilliant creative minds at Lucasfilms, how many hands need to be cut off in lightsaber duels? A conversation between 2 writers at Lucasfilms: "Seth, I don't know how to end this swordfight, we cant end the movie so soon and I don't know what do with this character afterwards other than have him fly around in space ships or play with little bears and annoying gay robots?" "No problem, Tyler, just have one of them cut off the others hand to end the fight. Doesnt matter which one. whomever does it this time will get it done to them next time after we give them a new robot hand" "Fucking A, Seth. Lets go to Starbucks and stare at college girls, but not talk to them".

again I haven't seen this one, so I'm not defending it. But the idea that this bar was set sooo high by the older movies is laughable to me. they were pretty shitty in their own right, we just took the bad with the good. Can Disney really do much worse?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

*SPOILER ALERT*


I posted this elsewhere, but it works for this thread, so I’ll paste it here.

I avoided this thread, any reviews and even the trailers (I saw the first trailer almost by accident, but skipped any subsequent trailers). I also did my best to avoid fan theories, interviews with cast and all that. I'll catch up now that I've seen it. My intention was really to go in as cleanly as possible. I went to see it yesterday and I'm going again on Thursday. I'll probably go at least one other time after that and then I'll buy it on iTunes (I have all the movies, so I'm not gonna skip this one).

I liked TFA. I didn't love TFA, but I liked it. I am willing to gloss over some plot issues and some bad acting in Star Wars. Hell, some of Luke's dialogue and acting from the original film are pretty corny. And he was a whiny little punk, too. Han Solo being killed punched me in the gut the first time around. I dunno why, but I did not expect that.

From TFA, I liked the premise of Kylo, although I was unsure about the execution of the character. In TLJ, I think he opened up and became a much more interesting character. I think he could make for a great villain in the next episode.

For TLJ, I agree with the assessment of it that I'm seeing here in many cases. It was disjointed and the characters (beyond Rey and Kylo) didn't really get my too emotionally invested.

Random thoughts:

Snoke - what the hell? You set up this badass new Emperor-style villain and then we get what? Five minutes of him? And then he gets killed just like that with nary a bolt of lightning going the other way. We know almost nothing about him. We know nothing about his backstory or what he's done to get that powerful. It felt like a bit of a waste as I didn't really feel the buildup or the tension there before the twist. I knew Kylo was going to turn against him, although it was interesting to see that he did so in order to take over. I liked that.

The humour - a lot of this felt awkward or forced. Some of it was funny, but overall it was a bit much. The thing with Poe and Hux was a bit ridiculous. This guy's the top general of the badass First Order and he's reduced to a mockery? Can you imagine that scene with Tarkin? It completely undermined Hux and I couldn't take him seriously for the rest of the movie. There are places for humour and the droids and Chewie are often good spots for it. Even Luke tossing the sabre was decent for me. It also seemed like they wanted Finn to be funny at every opportunity, with the water spraying all over after he woke up and stuff. It just took away from the gravitas of the movie in some ways.

The Finn/Rose story. This has already been covered in this thread. Dumb and pointless. And then, right when he's about to sacrifice himself, she "saves" him (and how the hell did his shitty little speeder survive in that beam that was melting the huge blast door?)

Phantom Luke - I sort of liked this, but sort of didn't. At first I was blown away by him surviving the bombardment, as it affirmed him as the biggest badass in the galaxy. Of course, it was a trick and a good one at that. But then the Jedi have not been averse to a little trickery in their history, so I was ok with it.

The Leia space walk...dumb, but also kind of understandable that she would use her powers that way. I thought it would also have been a good way for her to die, with Kylo choosing not to pull the trigger and her dying anyway. It would have considerably darkened the movie, which would have been a good thing as the dumb humour was excessive in this one.

The admiral's sacrifice - this was cool, but agree with above that, had it been Leia passing the torch to the admiral and "going down with the ship", it would have been more impactful and impressive. The light-speed kamikaze thing was badass as hell.

There were lots of things I liked and lots of things I didn't, but overall I enjoyed myself and my daughter liked it, too. I don't tend to be hypercritical of Star Wars movies because I just try to enjoy them for a little bit of an escape (and I am guilty of filling in gaps and holes in the plot with my own imagination and explanations).


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The last Star Wars film I saw was _Return of the Jedi_. As much as I enjoyed the first three films, I have to say the thrill wore off pretty damn quick. I hope the rest of you enjoy it, and I don't have anything bad to say about the various sequels, prequels, and nyquils, but there isn't much that could draw me to it.


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

Saw it last night

Spoilers of course.

I am a moderate fan of the original trilogy. Loved it as a kid who grew up in the 80’s and 90’s. This film crushed my nostalgia for those fils more than the prequels did and lowered my desire to see episode 9. 

Reasons… I do not care what happens to any of the new characters and all of the originals are dead. Waste of time pointless sub plot to a Casino. Giant Llamas. Can you milk this Focker? Laura Dern!!! The supreme leader is a whiny Millennial. Decoder ring. Leia space float… and on and on. 

Pluses. I liked the red.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

nkjanssen said:


> From best to worst...
> 
> IV - It started the whole thing and I was 8 when it came out. How could I not love it?
> V - In some ways better than IV, but IV gets the nod for being first.
> ...


Pretty accurate but the good moments in Return of the Jedi work well enough for me that it would be above Rogue One on your list. Fresh from being disappointed last night with the Last Jedi I think I wouldn’t mind watching some pod racing.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I liked Rogue 1, but I wouldn't ever put it above any of the original three and I think I liked TFA better. It had some pretty big holes in it and the characters were not well-developed or impactful for me. I can't even remember the main character's name and I've watched it three times. I liked the Vader parts and the movie was fun, but no way is it one of the best Star Wars movies.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

jdto said:


> I liked Rogue 1, but I wouldn't ever put it above any of the original three and I think I liked TFA better. It had some pretty big holes in it and the characters were not well-developed or impactful for me. I can't even remember the main character's name and I've watched it three times. I liked the Vader parts and the movie was fun, but no way is it one of the best Star Wars movies.


Agreed.
I liked TFA better than Rogue one, mostly because of the characters. Other than the blind guy and the robot, none were memorable. Best part was the end when Vader went into Beast mode on the space ship.
TFA felt more like the early movies, due to the characters. Unfortunately, weak villains sucked some of the drama out of it...Kylo Ren comes across like the little rich jerk that always gets turned away from the VIP line at clubs and is always pissed off. I never once felt him as an intimidating presence. Contrarily Darth maul was far more interesting and had better presence but Lucas gave him like 3 lines in a whole movie.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

JBFairthorne said:


> To be honest, I'm kind of surprised by the (generally) positive things people have had to say about The Force Awakens and Rogue One. I didn't really like either of them. *I'll assume, based on previous comments, that spending $50 to take my kids to see this one would be better spent elsewhere.*


That'll buy you 5 months of Netflix. There's infinitely more new ideas, better scripts and productions in either the streaming universe of the pay/movie channel universe. 

Movies are becoming nothing more than date vehicles. Hollywood et al do occasionally turn out an interesting flick (usually released in December to make the Oscar timeframe) but they usually aren't big sellers, don't play many theatres or for very long, unlike the superhero and franchise pablum that just gets churned out over and over and over and over again.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> That'll buy you 5 months of Netflix. There's infinitely more new ideas, better scripts and productions in either the streaming universe of the pay/movie channel universe.
> 
> Movies are becoming nothing more than date vehicles. Hollywood et al do occasionally turn out an interesting flick (usually released in December to make the Oscar timeframe) but they usually aren't big sellers, don't play many theatres or for very long, unlike the superhero and franchise pablum that just gets churned out over and over and over and over again.


People said that when the VHS and Blockbuster came out, yet theaters are still doing ok. There must be something to it.
I don't think of Netflix as competitor to movies, they way it is to cable tv. ppl don't go to movies to see the equivalent of House of Cards.

I totally see your point, because in truth I hate crowds when new movies come out and for about $2k you can create a _superior_ movie experience in your own home. Yet, here we are.

I think much like people can make their own coffee cheaper but choose to go to Starbucks, theres something ppl like about going to movies.. esp those from 5-30 yrs of age, which actually can influence those up to about 50 (ie parents).


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Saw it last night. I liked it. I can see the problems people have though. With different directors you're going to get different feels. Mark Hamill's comparison to the Transformers franchise was bang in. That is probably more of a comment on modern attention spans than anything. Generally a forgettable movie though.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> Even if beast mode was the only good thing about RO, it would still rank damn near the top for that alone.


I don't think I meant it was the only good thing about it...it was a solid movie. Just for me, it had few memorable parts and the characters were throwaways-which is a mixed blessing, because of how things turned out  It was perfect to slide in between these other movies....to keep the interest going. But lets be honest, if we'd waited 10+ yrs for a Star Wars movie and got Rogue One, most of us would have been let down.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

They should make some more movies with Vader like that set between III and IV. Vader hunting down Jedi and stuff would be pretty badass. Just don't let Rian Johnson write them...


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

jdto said:


> They should make some more movies with Vader like that set between III and IV. Vader hunting down Jedi and stuff would be pretty badass. Just don't let Rian Johnson write them...


I agree. The modern movies miss a certain darkness. When Vader walks on screen every kid under 10 should immediately shit their pants.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

BSTheTech said:


> I agree. The modern movies miss a certain darkness. When Vader walks on screen every kid under 10 should immediately shit their pants.


It pissed me off when they made Hux into a bumbling idiot who got prank called. In Star Wars, bad guys should be bad. This is a guy who ordered the destruction of several planets and likely 100s of billions of sentient beings. And they make this guy into the butt of a joke? FFS! I can sort of understand Kylo Ren being a little bit immature as he's a young guy coming into his power, but the high commander of the First Order military should be someone with a little more presence. And still, Ren's temper tantrums made guys scared, even if it wasn't in the "Vader choke" way.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I wonder if the Kylo Ren character flaws are a magnification of flawed writing from the older movies. Thinking back to III, Anakin turned to the dark side because of his strange insecurities over some bad dreams that caused him to throw away everything he'd come to know in his life and everyone he trusted because a crazy old man said he could make them go away (wtf??). Ren seems to have a similar struggle and insecurity. Only thing is, in terms of plot, it's kind of stupid and should have been recognized, not re-hashed.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Slightly off-topic: Have any of you fans of this franchise ever watched them all in series order (i.e. I, II, III, IV, ....)? Does it 'work' (for lack of a better word)?


I've done this a few times with my favorite franchise, The Godfather. I've sometimes watched GF II first and then GF I, because that is more chronological. I've even included GF III a couple times (hardly worthy of inclusion with the first two brilliant movies). 

And I notice the Space Channel is showing all of the Hairy Potter movies in order over the holidays. I think it's taking them a day and a half or more to get through them all.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Hairy Potter? Sounds like a weird fetish porn movie.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I just watched them R1-4-5-1-2-3-6-7 and that makes for a decent order.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

High/Deaf said:


> Slightly off-topic: Have any of you fans of this franchise ever watched them all in series order (i.e. I, II, III, IV, ....)? Does it 'work' (for lack of a better word)?
> 
> And I notice the Space Channel is showing all of the Hairy Potter movies in order over the holidays. I think it's taking them a day and a half or more to get through them all.


I've watched IV, V, VI in order.... but that was before I, II, III were even made... if that makes sense??

Recently I watch _Rogue One_, then Epi IV, _A New Hope_. It worked very well. In my opinion....



ZeroGravity said:


> Hairy Potter? Sounds like a weird fetish porn movie.


Uh-o.... spell-check police are here! Ha, ha....


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I think I watched IV, V and VI in order with some buddies, but that's as far as my commitment to that universe would take me.




ZeroGravity said:


> Hairy Potter? Sounds like a weird fetish porn movie.


Pretty much anything with this guy.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Was thinking about going to the theater to see this one, but based on everything I have read since it's debut, it bombed. I will wait for it to show up on Netflix


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> Yes, it works fine if you’ve already seen them. But for a first time viewer, definitely DO NOT watch them in that order. I made that mistake when watching them with my kids for the first time and inadvertently deprived them of the best single moment in the series.... the revelation that Vader was Luke’s father. Having seen I, II and III first, they already knew it. A first-time viewer should definitely watch in order of release.


Never thought of that before but you're right.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

BSTheTech said:


> I agree. The modern movies miss a certain darkness. When Vader walks on screen every kid under 10 should immediately shit their pants.


I remember seeing ANH when it came out in the theatres. I was 6-7. Every time Darth came on the screen my smother would cover my eyes with her hand lol
Over protective to be sure, but I think it wasn't very long after there had been stories of people having fear induced heart attacks at showings of The Exorcist.

That's why I'm so pissed at how Lucas wasted Maul. He had that fear factor....fuck, he looked like the Devil.
Kylo Ren looks like Trent Reznor or the singer from Depeche mode, in the 90's.
I just don't like the way he's portrayed as fragile-unstable. It's suggests incompetence, which he is, when in spite of all his light sabre training, he couldn't beat a girl who'd never used one before. Should have been more psycho-unstable, but intelligent...like Heath Ledgers Joker, but of course less over the top but more rage.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> Yes, it works fine if you’ve already seen them. But for a first time viewer, definitely DO NOT watch them in that order. I made that mistake when watching them with my kids for the first time and inadvertently deprived them of the best single moment in the series.... the revelation that Vader was Luke’s father. Having seen I, II and III first, they already knew it. A first-time viewer should definitely watch in order of release.


That's an interesting point. I wonder how they get around it in the books? Maybe there's more of a Shakespearean patricidal tension/theme?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

jdto said:


> I just watched them R1-4-5-1-2-3-6-7 and that makes for a decent order.


This seems like the perfect order to me.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

just saw the movie....was not very impressed

*spoiler alerts*

LUKE SKYWALKER has turned into a trembling wimp

not only that, it turns out you don't need any Jedi training, to be a Jedi!!

WTF

at the very least, they should have had Luke spend some time training Rey, on that island

Luke trained Kylo, who has also been tutored by all the Sith, afterwards

So it would have explained their equality & made it more believable

and what about the history and ages of all that Jedi training, in the past?

pffft....

all the stupid comedy bits in the middle of apparent life & death situations killed any sense of immediacy, for me


I think I'm done with Star Wars


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I loved it.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

the final fakeout scene with Luke was pretty good, and also when Kylo took advantage of the situation to use Rey to advance his goals

but otherwise, I didn't really care for it much


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> From best to worst...
> 
> IV - It started the whole thing and I was 6 when it came out. How could I not love it?
> V - In some ways better than IV, but IV gets the nod for being first.
> ...


V - Empire Strikes Back
I - entertaining, Liam Neeson and Darth Maul made up for Jar Jar and little Anakin plus it had been a long time since VI
IV

I saw VII but can't remember it(!). I found the first half of the new one on the sleepy side (thx for the coffee I had in the theatre) and somewhat entertaining the latter half.

Attack of the Clones ranks as the worst for me and right up there with "Earth girls are easy", "Raising Cain" and "Blair Witch".


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Saw it last night. I thought it was ok. Wasn't better than TFA, imo. As I said before, theres a lot of rehashing of previous themes. the final fighter ship battle scene on the planet made no sense to me. I liked that they finally gave some idea where the rebels keep getting their ships from. Always seemed any cocky guy could just jump in an unlimited supply of ships and go shoot bad guys. Pew-pew-pew! The Asian gal was good in it also.
What's interesting to me, is the movie ended with the most balance the force has ever been. There is no supreme leader or lord pulling the strings. Just 2 equally clumsy neophytes.

Interestingly, 2 ppl in our group that weren't Star Wars fans really liked it...the best they've seen, they said.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

bolero said:


> just saw the movie....was not very impressed
> 
> *spoiler alerts*
> 
> ...


Just a couple things to point out:
Obi wan went to hide. Yoda went to hide. Luke went to hide. Jedi are essentially cowards that whenever the going got tough , they got going (far away).
Luke got most of his training by jogging and doing push-ups in a swamp ala Rocky II. So, not sure training is that important....we saw that in TFA when Rey fought off Kylo even though she never seen a light sabre before.
In this movie, Yoda made fun of Luke for clinging to the ancient Jedi books that he likely never bothered to read.
You aren't wrong, the movie had a lot of flaws. But the whole franchise did, and it's why I consider it greatly overrated. It's forgiven because of nostalgia from our youth. But it's pretty feculent over all.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I saw it last night and i enjoyed it. The ending was done right.

Going to read from page 2 on after work.


----------

